

UProxy – route connections to the Internet through friend's computers - jasoncartwright
https://www.uproxy.org

======
hardwaresofton
This feels a little like a honey pot. If some bad actor is tracking you (and
trying to find out where you go), they probably know who your friends are (or
can get that list very easily, whether legally or illegally), and then you all
get charged/tracked together. In fact, you've made it easier to track you all
together by making the ties explicit.

It seems like this is only really obscuring traffic/protecting privacy if
traffic was shared with anonymous people, but that already exists, and it's
called TOR.

~~~
wlesieutre
A better use case might be "Have a friend in the US proxy your [web streaming
provider] traffic."

Protection from this: [http://i1.wp.com/www.inferse.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/04/...](http://i1.wp.com/www.inferse.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/04/hulu-blocking-vpn-users-in-us.jpg?resize=620%2C380)

------
willscott
At a high level, one of the main goals in uProxy is to lower the bar for
indirecting your traffic.

It isn't meant to provide anonymity, or to resist targeted attacks. If you're
wondering where to place it, there has been some discussion on how to make it
a first hop 'pluggable transport' in the tor browser bundle. Mostly though
it's meant for making indirection a thing that is approachable for the
majority of users who aren't at a stage where they need tor.

The part I'm most excited about is that social network support is built in a
reasonably extensible way, and is quite close to supporting a much wider range
of methods than what has made it into the current version.

------
CSDude
It is a nice idea. I absoultely do not trust VPN providers, or external
proxies, however this would feel more secure for most people. But don't
forget, almost any method can be exploited, since you do not really control
your packets flowing through ISPs. This project is helpful for my family which
lives in Turkey and my sister lives abroad, and it is a tool that they can
use. I normally setup a ssh based socks proxy to my VM when I need, but lets
face it this is much more easier to use when you have a nasty ISP or blocking
going on. As said on their website:

> uProxy is not an anonymity service

------
quotedmycode
Reminds me kind of like Triangle Boy from 2001. That was a CIA funded project.
I wouldn't doubt that they could be up to their old tricks again.

------
Glyptodon
Something like this could become an easy way for non-technical users to VPN
their laptops and such while using open Wifi, but I'm kind of skeptical of
doing it via a browser plug-in.

------
lifeisstillgood
With friends like these ...

